# Flounder Beds



## Paralichthys lethosigma (Sep 12, 2005)

Went to Aransas Pass for a nite time walk in the sand to see about some flat fish. Wind didn't lay as much as I hoped and I didn't have all nite to wait. Walked a couple of hours and saw a lot of flounder beds, mostly empty. It seemed like there would be a group of empty beds in the sand, maybe 5 or 6 and then there would be a single flounder. Farther down the shore, same thing, empty beds and 1 fish. Picked up 3 flounder 15" to 21". 

Now for a question,
What do you think?

- Were there other flounder in the same area and they left?

- Was there just 1 flounder all along and it got up out of its bed, maybe to grab a bait fish, and then lay back down in a different spot? 

With the way the wind was blowing and the sand movement in the water, there was no way they were old beds. Also I started just after dark and there wasn't anybody floundering in front of me.


----------



## Paralichthys lethosigma (Sep 12, 2005)

*Flounder picture*

Well I screwed that up and posted the wrong picture.!!

Below is the one I meant to post.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

lol..I was confused, i counted more than 3 in that first pic


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

me too LOL! very good questions, sure with i could answer them for ya. i would be interrested to know. ive never been gigging, but hope to since i have 3 gigs now LOL just dont have all the other stuff. 

nice catch!
trudy
oh yeah....the catch in the first pictures isnt too shabby either!


----------



## ol billy (Jun 14, 2005)

Just curious:

I see flounder half cut like in that first picture pretty often and never quite figured out what the reasoning was behind it.

Somebody want to educate me?


----------



## jake67 (Aug 28, 2005)

JesseTX said:


> Just curious:
> 
> I see flounder half cut like in that first picture pretty often and never quite figured out what the reasoning was behind it.
> 
> Somebody want to educate me?


umm i think thats from were the fish was gutted


----------



## O.P. (Apr 12, 2005)

getting the guts out


----------



## ol billy (Jun 14, 2005)

So what's the point in keeping the head, then? Why not just finish the cut?

Regulations or something?


----------



## Capt. Robert Liebert (May 21, 2004)

*Beds*

I seen nights like this. I think that there was fish in them at one time. Some time you can see 2-3 or more fish all with a few feet. The fish must have come in early and moved out before you got there. 





Redfish Bob


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

Great question? I wish I had the answer. 


I guess the world will never know??


----------



## bobbee01 (Aug 15, 2005)

So are the pot holes you run into when wading west bay in Galveston what you consider flounder beds? I'm pretty new to this so please ignore my ignornance if that is a stupid question


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

Not stupid at all! They could be stingray bed???


----------



## bigfattrout (Jul 6, 2006)

Harbor island??? Lighthouse lakes??? good to know they are coming


----------



## Pintabo (Feb 8, 2006)

*Location*

Same question as above? Not looking for exacts, but what area did you hit in the Port A bays?


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Keep the heads on till after the photo!


----------



## bjreid (Sep 12, 2006)

*nice!!*


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I thought you leave the heads on because it is illegal to fillet fish until they arrive at their final destination point. Removing the gills and guts keeps them from spoiling as fast when you've got a long night of giggin' ahead of you.


----------



## Bolivar_Bum (Feb 25, 2006)

Because when you freeze them that is how you can tell if they are still good is by the eyes.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That is an interesting looking light in that first pic... did you make that?


----------



## redfisher43 (Oct 7, 2005)

In the "oops" picture, I like the cooler float ring. Is the cooler for the lights battery & fish?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey I used to fish the Port Aransas side by the ferry and believe I have seen you coming or going a couple of times. Or someone else has a cooler wagon and underwater light pole like yours. I would often see the wheel tracks in the morning. I used to catch monster flounder by the pile of rocks there on rod & reel, live finger mullet! They were so big and bad I would have to use some steel to keep from getting bit off.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Gutted and gilled you can do on the water but you have to leave the heads on for measuring.

Flounder move a lot. Was the flounder that you got pointing towards or away from the bank or perpendicular to the bank? How about the empty beds?

Some may have already picked up and moved or if they're all the same size beds, the same flounder may have made them.

TH


----------



## Bryan Vestal (Aug 24, 2006)

*Blv*

I feel like most of the time the same flounder is making the beds that are in the same relative area and you may notice the beds are usually the same size maybe he or she just can't quite decide where he wants to be.Just my opinion hope this helps.


----------



## rcw (Feb 10, 2005)

I think they sit in a spot until they ambush their prey, then they move to another spot and make a new bed. If there is lots of bait in the area then they may not have to move very far after an ambush before making a new bed.


----------

